# Grant Hill expresses interest in re-signing



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Once the Suns' playoff hopes ostensibly were crushed with home losses to New Orleans and Dallas, Suns co-captains Steve Nash and Grant Hill began talking about the Suns' future.
> 
> A future with Nash, while always subject to trade, is tied to the final year of his contract. But with Hill, his look ahead was an acknowledgement that he wants to re-sign with the Suns for a third contract in Phoenix this summer.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/2011/03/29/20110329phoenix-suns-grant-hill-expresses-interest-re-signing.html


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Please, just let Nash and Hill go to real contenders, they f***in deserve it after putting up w/ this year.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Please, just let Nash and Hill go to real contenders, they f***in deserve it after putting up w/ this year.


They claim to have no interest in leaving the Suns, making the idea of trading them even more difficult. Sarver is a jackass and would only consider the move if these guys wanted out. If that's not the case he'll be happy to keep them on board and aim for mediocrity.


----------

